# Relocated to Bangalore - Some Queries



## NikhilVerma (Jul 3, 2008)

I just shifted to Bangalore because of a job here in AOL. My apartment is in the Doddanakundi area but I have yet to move there. Can someone please tell me the following things:

1. Best internet connection in this area ? Broadband and Unlimited. I heard it doesn't have Airtel ? 

2. Anyway to know about the bus routes or other means of transport ? Autos are damn expensive.

3. What's the computer parts buying center of Bangalore ? where I can buy some gamepads and other such stuff.

Plus anything else I should know ! I miss lucknow's biryani and kebabs the most  any place where the best non-veg stuff is served ? 

Thanks !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2008)

grrrr...i reached Delhi & U shifted to bangalore. What's your job profile there & what's the pay like...? (psst...PM me )

I will relocate to Bangalore in 6 months myself, trust me there is hardly any kabab parathe shop in bangalore


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Nikhil (guy whose face is  very similar to his avtar lol) !!

I see lot of old members coming back to forum ! thats nice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

you have buses from nearly _anywhere_ in bangalore to majestic.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 4, 2008)

lol you still remember the face thingy.. hahaha

And GX d00d I'm working in AOL as a web technologist  ... that's JS + CSS + XHTML + JSP ... my favs 

Pay is secret ! shhhhhhhhhhhh ..... 

I am missing my bike currently ... would explore entire bangalore when I get it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya, even I am missing my bike here. We both ride Unicorns 

If your pay is anything less then 3.6L a year, then come to Delhi I got a job waiting for you.

How far is Rammurti Nagar, CV Raman Nagar & Pai Layout from where your are?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 4, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> 1. Best internet connection in this area ? Broadband and Unlimited. I heard it doesn't have Airtel ?



That place is close to Marathalli... So i am sure Airtel exists.. which provides a decent service in Bangalore.. or you always have BSNL(Best hain mere liye) 



NikhilVerma said:


> 2. Anyway to know about the bus routes or other means of transport ? Autos are damn expensive.



Yeah..very true...Autos are seriously expensive.. and it does not run on real meter installed on the rickshaw. A place called "Majestic" is central point of bangalore from where you could catch any bus to any part of bangalore... 

The bus nos and platform nos can be easily found out by buying a Bangalore Guide(10Rs exactly) at Majestic bus stand.. or locating it your self by seeing map displayed at Majestic bus stand



NikhilVerma said:


> 3. What's the computer parts buying center of Bangalore ? where I can buy some gamepads and other such stuff.



Computer peripherals and spare parts are available at shops located at SP Road... which is located near Corporation Bus stand(Near Town Hall)



> Plus anything else I should know ! I miss lucknow's biryani and kebabs the most  any place where the best non-veg stuff is served ?



Sorry,I cant help in as i am pure vegetarian.. but most of my friends visit Hyderabad Biryani House, Airport Road, Bangalore for non-veg stuff

and *WELCOME TO Bengaluru*


----------



## alter_ego (Jul 4, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> Plus anything else I should know ! I miss lucknow's biryani and kebabs the most  any place where the best non-veg stuff is served ?
> 
> Thanks !



Try Lazeez in Koramangala. They serve awesome Biryani. If you like stuffed rolls, try MUTTON rolls in fanoos its in Johnson Market.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 4, 2008)

Nikki................... in bangalore?!

yaar, main bhi tho *bangalore settled *hun 

right now, i'm in chennai... will b here for a month more.. then.. back to good ol bangalore.. waitin.. in fact... chennai... hot, sweaty

I'm @ C V Raman Nagar (GXS... were u there?).

Regd ur questions... Doddanakundi is between K R Puram (KrishnaRaja puram) and Marathalli. 5-8 min drive from food/shops (in marathalli). Mind u.... u wont get good food there... no messes... better order for home delivery.... lots of guyz providing parcels home.. can give u a no. if u want it.



> 1. Best internet connection in this area ? Broadband and Unlimited. I heard it doesn't have Airtel ?


In Bangalore, right now Airtel bb rules.. BSNL is a lil tough-to-get. I'm having a 386kbps/~990rs. plan. also 256kbps/~750rs. plan available.
But i would suggest u wait (or @least call up Railwire bb (by Indian railways!!!)). They give higher speeds for lower prices and will b expanding their services from Whitefield.



> 2. Anyway to know about the bus routes or other means of transport ? Autos are damn expensive.


Forget autos being expensive, those f@k!n jerks dont even come if u pay double/triple. If they r goin that way, then they demand 1.5 times & take u there. GET A GAADI. Buses.... actually i never travelled on them... cause I got my own gaadi after gettin pissed of fightin with autoguyz. Share autos r there.... u'll get them from doddanakkundi to marathalli.. and mayb further... never climb an auto single (as first customer) if u dont wanna get robbed in daylight (high prices.. not real robbery ). This might help, though.



> 3. What's the computer parts buying center of Bangalore ? where I can buy some gamepads and other such stuff.


There is a ComputerWareHouse No. 710, Barton Centre, M.G. Road, Bangalore. Also, for cheaper (but warrantywala) options, there is S.P. Road near City Market/Municipal Corporation or nakli/@-ur-own-risk wala option at National Market, near Majestic.



> Any place where the best non-veg stuff is served ?


If u get to know a good place, tell me . Till then, try the restaurants here & here 

[Psst... dont miss out the links]
*
** BTW, Bangloreans.. HELP... regd strike... where do I get petrol near C V Raman Nagar, in Bangalore*​Reply asap.. please.


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a petrol bunk in CV Raman Nagar na....?Even i stay there!
If petrol is not available there,then only way is the 2 bunks in JeevanBheema Nagar.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 4, 2008)

a friend of mine tried there, yaar. Not there. Please help me out here, dude. A small research 4 me, please


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 4, 2008)

Even iam having very tough time in finding petrol da  
  2 Days back i did full tank so iam not in bad condition.Most of my friends are finding it really tough! Some are going to Shell in the Old Madras Road and few are going to Ulsoor!!
 But just for the info,Shell is good but very costly.Rs.60+ per liter!

 And BTW,Welcome to Bangalore Nikhil! 
  AOL is on Outer Ring Road right.........?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 4, 2008)

so, it is available in Shell, na. That is enuf 4 me. I never thought of money though. My blaze gives poor mileage, so never counted miles/ltrs


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 4, 2008)

@Nikhil,

1. AirTel is not avl in that area. You can try BSNL or Reliance WiMAX.
2. Check bmtcinfo.com for bus route details.
3. SP road near corporation circle.
4. There are lots of non veg restaturants in BLR. For Biriyanis, Lazeez is the best.

Let me know when u r coming. I also stay very close to the AOL office.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 5, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> I miss lucknow's biryani and kebabs the most  any place where the best non-veg stuff is served ?
> 
> Thanks !



siddique's kabab... not the exact name...but that place gives gr8 kababs....real good....dont remember location...bro took me thr...all kinda non veg stuff...,curries,rolls,wraps,kababs,tandoori...u name it....if interested,ill ask bro location n tell u


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks so much guys ! thank you very much 

I have saved the page on my cellfone and read it whenever I need info ...  hehe 

Will keep bugging you guys when I need something to ask ... Here are the updates for now

1. For now I have taken the Tata Indicom WiMAX connection and it works PERFECTLY.... no disconnections yet ! and my speed is 512 Kbps unlimited and I get actual speeds over 650kbps ! ... can't be happier ... and skype works perfectly too ... let's hope it carries on  

2. Learned to use the buses from going to office and back home  ... baaki routes I don't need to learn because I will get my bike delivered withing 4-5 days


3. Need to buy some gamepad+webcams+UPS+headphones+TV tuners  ... will inquire SP road and ComputerWarehouse ....


Thanks again


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 10, 2008)

WIMAX kitna hua bhai?

Great news... bike aagaya tho.... best thing to happen 2 u in b'lore

Movies dekhta hai kya?

Nikki... i'll b in B'lore in Aug mid... 'll keep in contact... try PMin me just in case. We'll meet.


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ya, keep me in loop too. I too want to meet you guys.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 10, 2008)

We can have a good 'ol fashioned Geek Meet [] ... Anytime in august !...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 11, 2008)

Yooooooooo!!! Geek Power Ftw!!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 11, 2008)

More like a *ThinkDigit meet*... not a *geek meet*...
I'm barely a *geek*


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 11, 2008)

For gaming and stuff, you can get it from Glassgow Computers at Brigade Road. It's under Planet M so hard to miss.

I live in Marathahalli, quite near to your place. There is a Hyderabadi Biriyani here so maybe you can try it some time when you miss homemade biriyani. Not the perfect replacement, but not bad either.


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 11, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> For gaming and stuff, you can get it from Glassgow Computers at Brigade Road. It's under Planet M so hard to miss.
> 
> I live in Marathahalli, quite near to your place. There is a Hyderabadi Biriyani here so maybe you can try it some time when you miss homemade biriyani. Not the perfect replacement, but not bad either.



Man, where in Marathalli? I live near JP Morgan Office on Ring Road. Looks like I have a lot of neighbours in this forum.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 12, 2008)

dude..dont go to glassgow!!! they guy thr is a dikhead who thinks his shop is the best in blore...fukin attitude filled *******...he also over charges a lot.....

i asked him for a fukin headphone on the phone like 4 times n each time he said he'll call me bak...when i asked him at the store after that, he hadnt even cared to enquire bout those headphones!!!

i asked for logitech premium stero headset..he said "890 MRP,after discount ill give for 800 buks" ,i got it for 600 buks from another shop (brand new)

i asked for mx518 gaming mice, he said "1550 mrp, after discount 1500"...same shop some other guy on being asked said "1800 buks".i said look at mrp n speak dumbo n he says "oh...then 1550 buks...fixed price"...later got it for 1375 from S.P road,Max Computers...(brand new piece,3 yrs warranty, mfg date May 08 ) no hassles...

GLASSGOW==fukin thief


----------



## karmanya (Jul 12, 2008)

Incidentally, sorry to hijack this thread, but does anyone know of a good place to work out near the koramangla region? my sis is in christ college of law and her classes often start at 9 or 10. She was looking for  a fun working out place... like in delhi she used to go spinning. I don't think she'd like a conventional gym


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 14, 2008)

And I have another silly request  .... Can anyone tell me under which RTO office does doddanakundi comes ?... Since there are many in bangalore i think ... :S 

I need to get my bike registered


----------



## zombie (Jul 14, 2008)

*@ Nikhil
Been couple of years since I left bangalore, but I guess that area falls under RTO at Jaynagar. But still you can check with some auto drivers. They would know.

@ Karmanya
There are quiet a few gyms if she is ready to go near JNC. AFAIK there are no "fun" gyms near Christ. That area is just not cut out for it.*


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 14, 2008)

Nikhil.... did u not try Google.... hmmm... ?

A Vehicle is not permitted to ply with other state registration mark beyond 11 months from the date of migration . So you should apply and obtain the Karnataka Registration mark before that period.

Things to do to re-register an out of Karnataka state vehicle:
* Intimate the nearest RTO within 30 days.
    * Pay the required tax.
    * Re-register the vehicle within one year after coming to Bangalore. 

Documents required:
* NOC from registration authority of the state where vehicle was registered.
    * Registration certificate.
    * Proof of address [Bangalore].
    * Insurance. 

There are few exemptions to Central Government employees and defence personnel.
* Life-time tax will continue, if paid in other state.
    * If yearly tax is paid, they continue to pay yearly tax here in Karnataka. 

*You can call the RTO helpline in Bangalore: +91-80-2235 3434*

Call them up.. and u get ur answers.... maan... *Me thinks it is in IndiraNagar, Old Madras Road... near the IOC/BPCL petrol pump/Honda Service Centre.*

*RTO Services... Karnataka*


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 14, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Nikhil.... did u not try Google.... hmmm... ?
> 
> A Vehicle is not permitted to ply with other state registration mark beyond 11 months from the date of migration . So you should apply and obtain the Karnataka Registration mark before that period.
> 
> ...



That place is called BDA Complex.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 15, 2008)

lol ... ahem yeah I cud have Googled ... I actually tried wikimapia and tried to find the RTO office there  ... thanks a lot buddy !!!!


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

*Well this reminds me of our days in Bangalore. During college days me and my friends brought our bikes from our home town to Bangalore. Technically we were supposed to get them registered and all, but nuisance minds that we were, we used to keep transport receipts in various dates. So that whenever a traffic cop stopped us, we used to tell him that bike arrived just a week back by transport.*


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe we should organise a meet sometime ! A movie would be a good option to get everyone to haul their asses from the computers chairs to the hall


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 23, 2008)

wonderful... make it on 9th or 10th Aug. I'll b there 4 sure...
PVR... Lido... Fun Cinemas.. in that order of preference.

I'm in on those days. Back to Bangalore that day. Need to do multimovie weekend. Clear up all that I mighta missed trapped in Chennai


----------

